# Teach me to Paint - Hood/enclosure



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I got some pretty good ideas so far with the Show off your Enclosure hoping for some more to help me get a good idea of what to design, so feel free to add something there.

I have some standard Pinewood type plywood (got it from Home Depot). I want to paint it black. I was just thinking of purchasing a can of black spray paint. Anything special I should look for when I purchase paint? Special tips?

Teach me to Paint!

-John N.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The spray will leave a very thin layer of paint (but chances are some areas will be too thick too). I bet you will end up buying 2 or 3 cans of the paint.

Wiping off paint with a piece of cloth leaves a very thin layer and the wood grain is retained. This is very easy to do, you need the following:
- 1 can of white oil based paint (about $2 at Home Depot)
- 1 can of black oil based paint (same price)
- disposable latex gloves
- cotton rags or better yet - a sponge

Start by applying the paint to the inside of the hood - using the white paint. Just dip a small area of the rag in the paint and wipe it off on the wood as if trying to rub it in the wood. The idea is to not leave a thick layer of paint - almost as if you stain the wood. 3 coats should do it, wait until the paint is dry after every coat.

Do the same on the outside using the black paint.

Pay attention to the corners. The easiest way to make sure they are painted is to tear a piece of the sponge and use its corners to paint the corners of the canopy. The sponge is also useful to make sure you don't end up with a sloppy looking paint job that has the black going over the white.

--Nikolay


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

some ideas,
http://aquascapingjournals.com/journals/2_5_gallon_journal.htm


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

So when I spray paint, do I need to use a primer on the wood? Again this is just standard pine plywood from home depot. 

Also for the inside, white, any special type of spray paint brand or paint I should be looking for when I go to HD?

Thanks


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

A good primer for plywood is the shellac/alcohol based white primer, which I'm pretty sure you can get in a spray can too. It dries very fast, can be lightly sanded to get the smoothest surface for the finish coat, and isn't too expensive. Spray is better than brushing it on, in my opinion, because I always get brush marks when I brush paint on. With spray you just need to remember not to try to put all of the paint on in one coat - it gets runs in it if you do.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks guys for the tips. I'll head over to HD tomorrow afternoon and pick up some cans of spray paint. This should be fun! 

I'll be painting the inside white per your recommendations, and the outside black. Do you think it'll be better to paint an enclosure/hood after it's built or before it's built? I guess it doesn't really matter in a way, but I wonder which one would be easier and look better.

-John N.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

So does this mean that you are done building the stand? I might start building my stand around spring break. Any tips on how you built the stand?

Thanks...


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

I'd recommend that you first put down a layer of primer. Pine is notoriously oily, and this presents problems with paint adhesion, bleed through, and moisture. I good layer of primer will help minimize or eliminate these problems. Since this is for an aquarium where spilt water is common, I'd definitely pick up a good quality primer.

-Dustin


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Jeff - This is just for a hood/enclosure for an AH kit I purchased. I can't recommend any DIY stand suggestions. Hehe, I can't even build my own enclosure.

Hoppycalif and Titan97, I definately got some primer per your recommendations.

It looks like I'm just going to make a simple box enclosure. I'm having difficulties with my lack of wood tools, and skill. 

One last question, maybe...Will polyurethane be a good idea or bad idea? Will it help protect the wood from water, should I use it inside and outside?

-John N.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I have polyurethane (water based) on the inside of my hood, which is made of MDF, and it has worked out very well. I used about 4 coats, as I recall. It is easy to apply, dries fast, and resists water well.


----------

